# Question on vacation



## Aardbark (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello

My gu has been alseep for the past month. Upcomming for the holidays, Im going to visit my family for about 2 weeks. I was wondering if I should wake my gu up and take her with me in a temporary cage, or if I should leave her here. There will be no one here to take care of her IF she wakes up while Im gone. If she stays asleep, then I guess its not a problem. What do you guys think?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 11, 2011)

Are the lights turned off? If so I would go and leave a lot of water in the cage and if you can have someone go annd check on him. My personal opinion though


----------



## Riplee (Dec 11, 2011)

If you tegu is under hibernation, then you dont need worry about it. just keep temp stable...and enjoy your vocation.


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea the lights are off, they have been for weeks. I dont have anyone that can check up on her, but if you think she will stay asleep, then I guess its not a problem.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 11, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> Yea the lights are off, they have been for weeks. I dont have anyone that can check up on her, but if you think she will stay asleep, then I guess its not a problem.



As stated previously, supply a large quantity of water - in case she does wake up. She may not wake up at all, so don't worry.


----------

